# FET following miscarriage



## pollttc (Nov 18, 2004)

Hi there

Please ignore ticker at bottom of the page - haven't bothered to move it yet.

I had my first scan yesterday (they said I was 6 wks 5 days so my calculation was wrong anyway) Was utterly horrified to discover that we only had an empty sac. Am waiting for different doc to call back now and have to go for second scan at end of the week. The doc from yesterday said there was a slim chance the embryo/fetus could just be too small to see but she didn't really believe that and neither did we.

So here I am - no bleeding or anything but pregnant with a pod but no pea!
To try to stop me crying (I was unable to go to work as sobbing over my classes, I'm a teacher  would not be good) I have decided to see what our next step is.

We have five grade one embies frozen (since end of Jan) and I understand from reading some of your posts that defrost rate can be better if you don't leave them too long. 

So - as I haven't yet miscarried (and may be advised to wait or have D+C or medicated miscarriage depending), how long do you think I should wait to start FET? How long does the whole process take anyway? 

Sorry for the long post - feel the need to explain.

Poll


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Poll

Sorry about your scan. Hopefully you will get more information form your 2nd one.

I miscarried after my 1st FET (at about 5 weeks). The dr recommended I take a months break and have a natural af and then try with a 2nd FET on my next cycle. Don't know if this is always the case but I hope this helps.

Fingers crossed for a positive result from your 2nd scan.

Love Debbie


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Dear Pol
you might rememberer me from 2ww. We unfortunately have the same fate. My scan yesterday at 7w5d showed an empty sac. I have barley stopped crying since. My doctor said it could take anywhere from 1w till 2-3months till bleeding starts and advised a D&C. I've unfortunately had one before (mc at 10w) so know what will happen. I have decided to wait for a week and see if something happens naturally. If no bleeding starts I will have a D&C. Then doctor said I have to wait one natural cycle till we can do FET again. (I still have some frozen ones) Last time after D&C I bled for just over 3weeks. Nobody prepared me for that. But then had a normal cycle.
I am so sorry for you and all of us going through one disappointment after another. I was so happy when I had my BFP and now it feels like a sour joke. I can't even write without crying. sorry so thats all for now. Let me know how you are getting on.Keep your head up and rememberer it worked once, it will work again. Hope this helps.
Love
Choccolatti


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Choccolatti - aww hun, I hadn't heard your news, and I'm gutted for you hun.  You were so down at ET, then so excited to get your BFP.  You've both waited so long for this, and don't deserve this result.
huge hugs for you .

Pol - glad all worked out for you and that you saw your wee babe on the scan!!

Fee xxxxx


----------



## debbiea (Jul 28, 2004)

Poll

Awesome news about your scan.      to the person who did your first scan.

I hope you have a happy, healthy nine months.

Love Debbie


----------

